# Feeling a bit old and creaky?..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

What you could do with is some nice exercises to get the blood flowing and the joints working..

>Exercise.<

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh, that's the same exercise routine as I do every morning 8O

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
I woulld pay good money to see that. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ray, money is the thing I don't need

come up with an alternative :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aldra said:


> ray, money is the thing I don't need
> 
> come up with an alternative :lol: :lol: :lol:


Like what?..

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aldra said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> aldra


You want me to make you laugh then?..

Thats ok I can do that ..pheww :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: I bumped into a couple of Dutchman today. I noticed their shoes had built-in Sat Nav. 
I thought to myself, 'They're clever clogs!' :roll: ...

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ray :love7:

aldra


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Is that your flexible friend?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

8O :lol: :lol: 
aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

bigfoot said:


> Is that your flexible friend?


Who Aldra?.. She is a friend to all of us, and she says she is flexible but I bet she still creaks :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

are you saying I creak

how do you very dare you

well maybe the odd little creak

not so you'd notice   

aldra


----------

